

Seeking a lawyer well versed with food laws in US - jaspalsawhney

I'm looking for some advice from a lawyer well versed with food laws in the US. I do not have much funds to go to a big firm. The questions which I'm  seeking answers to are going to help us decide whether I should even open a start up or not.<p>Any pointers will be appreciated.
======
anigbrowl
I doubt you'd find such a specialist here. I'd suggest exploring forums
related to the restaurant trade, where you're likely to find some overlap
between producers, business buyers, entrepreneurs and service providers. Avoid
consumer sites, where conspiracy theorists abound.

~~~
jaspalsawhney
Thanks. Will search.

